# Hasta la victoria, siempre!



## Arnaldo Alegré

Hi there,

Several days ago I read a impassioned speech by "El Ché" Guevara: 
_"Hasta la victoria, siempre!"_

How can I translate the best into all languages?

AA


----------



## sabrinita85

Italian*: "Fino alla vittoria, sempre!" *


----------



## Outsider

"Até à vitória, sempre!"


----------



## annaaa

Hi

In Polish we would say "_zwycięstwo ponad wszystko_"


(although literally it would be: "do zwycięstwa, zawsze", but this structure doesn't sound very Polish in fact)

annaaa


----------



## Setwale_Charm

If I am not mistaken, the Russian equivalent goes as: До полной победы!!


----------



## cholandesa

Well Arnaldo,

Although Dutch is my first language, after 7 years abroad it is rusty at best, so other Dutch speakers will probably have a better version of the phrase than me.

Here´s my one:
Totaan de triomf, altijd!

If you wanted to interpret the phrase more like "Hasta la victoria, para siempre" seria:
Totaan de triomf, voor altijd!

Waiting for others with more suggestions,

Saludos desde el Peru,

Elise


----------



## clara mente

"Usque ad victoriam, Semper!"

Moderator Note:
This contribution is in Latin.


----------



## Domtom

-
Jusqu'à la victoire, toujours !

Moderation Note:
This contribution is in French.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: 

"Fins a la victòria, sempre!"


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:* Kurtuluşa kadar savaş!


----------



## Joannes

cholandesa said:


> Well Arnaldo,
> 
> Although Dutch is my first language, after 7 years abroad it is rusty at best, so other Dutch speakers will probably have a better version of the phrase than me.
> 
> Here´s my one:
> Totaan de triomf, altijd!
> 
> If you wanted to interpret the phrase more like "Hasta la victoria, para siempre" seria:
> Totaan de triomf, voor altijd!
> 
> Waiting for others with more suggestions,
> 
> Saludos desde el Peru,
> 
> Elise


 
I don't believe your Dutch is rusty, and I'm not just saying that because both your translations are fine (although you should write *tot aan* in two words). Seven years are way too few to get rid of your mother tongue proficiency. 

Instead of *triomf* you could also use *overwinning*.


----------



## cholandesa

Joannes, Thanks for your suggestions and corrections, and your compliments, hehe.
I think what happens a lot is that because I hardly speak it now, everything sounds unnatural, even though it might be correct. 

Arnaldo: _Overwinning_ is definitely more common, but I think _triomf_ works well with "tot aan" and sounds more... triumphant! 

Elise


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:

*Aina voittoon asti.*


----------



## amonik

until victory, forever!


----------



## jonquiliser

Swedish:
Alltid framåt(,) mot seger! or För alltid(,) framåt mot seger.

Galician:
Ata a victoria, sempre!


----------



## Cosol

Esperanto
Ĝis la venko, ĉiam!


----------



## domangelo

"Onward to Victory!" is my idea of the English. Che's expression is often reported in the original Spanish in English, at least when quoted in context.


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

THanks a lot you all !!

We've translated that Chè's speech into 15 different languages ... ¿anybody else? (Romanian, Greek, Afrikaans, Hebrew...)

The abstract:

SPANISH*: Hasta la victoria, siempre !*

ITALIAN*: Fino alla vittoria, sempre !*

PORTUGUESE*: Até à vitória, sempre !*

POLISH*: Zwycięstwo ponad wszystko !*

RUSSIAN*: До полной победы !*

LATIN*: Usque ad victoriam, Semper !*

FRENCH*: Jusqu'à la victoire, toujours !*

CATALAN*: Fins a la victòria, sempre !*

TURKISH*: Kurtuluşa kadar savaş !*

DUTCH*: Tot aan de triomf, voor altijd !*

FINNISH*: Aina voittoon asti !*

SWEDISH*: För alltid, framåt mot seger !*

GALICIAN*: Ata a victoria, sempre !*

ESPERANTO*: Ĝis la venko, ĉiam!*

ENGLISH*: Onward to victory, forever !*


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Iki pergalės, visada!


----------



## Rodopea

Hello,

In bulgarian maybe: "До пълна победа!".
Best regards.


----------



## mayaxenia

I've only read Che in Spanish, so I don't know what the standard rendition in my native tongue was.
But here are two attempts at Serbo-Croatian-Bosnian-Montenegrin (please dont ask me if it's the same language or not, I'd much rather discuss Hausa plurals or Uzbek slang  

1. If you want the language to mirror the Bulgarian and Russian  version, suggested above ("until full/complete victory"), which is nice and quite idiomatic, you could do:

Do potpune pobjede! (Ijekavian variant, ie Croatia/Montenegro/Bosnia)
Do potpune pobede! (Ekavian variant, ie Serbia)

2. I like this one more because it is closer to the Spanish (literally, it would be "para siempre, hasta la victoria", as in the Dutch version with voor altijd):

Zauvijek do pobjede! (Again, Ijekavian)
Zauvek do pobede! (Ekavian)


----------



## kusurija

Czech:
Maybe:  (?)
Do konečného vítězství
Až do konečného vítězství


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian-Creole:

Jiska viktwa, toujou!


----------



## jaxlarus

True, in Greece most people are familiar with the original phrase, but, say, you want it translated in Greek:

Ως τη νίκη, πάντα!
Os ti niki, panda! - Read as if Spanish


----------



## mayaxenia

The most common German version seems to be:

Immer bis zum Sieg!

The obvious problem is the contamination of the word "Sieg" by the fascist period of German history, but I am afraid there is no synonym.
Maybe "Immer bis zur Freiheit" is an ok variant, at least for the time being, until the word freedom gets as empty and abused as it is currently in English.

By the way, the Turkish one has me puzzled. Kurtulusa kadar savas literally means: "War until liberation/deliverance." Kurtulus savasi is usually used in reference with the 1919-1922 period and the establishment of Turkish Republic. 

Even if this is the standard translation, it is still strange because the term carries very different connotations. At best, it's a very free interpretation.

Not being a native speaker of Turkish, I am not sure how to render it properly, but durmadan, zafere kadar (until the victory, without stopping) seems more appropriate for what Che had in mind than kurtulusa kadar savas. 

I have some thoughts about the Arabic version, but I would love to see a suggestion by a native speaker.


----------



## Kurdistanish

Kurdish
*heta serkeftin, hemîşe!*

Persian
*تا پیروزی، همیشه*!
*tâ pirûzi hamishe*! (Ltn.)​


----------



## apmoy70

jaxlarus said:


> True, in Greece most people are familiar with the original phrase, but, say, you want it translated in Greek:
> 
> Ως τη νίκη, πάντα!
> Os ti niki, panda! - Read as if Spanish


Οr, if one wants to be historically relevant, use the rallying cry of the Communist Democratic Army of Greece, *«Πρὸς τὴν Νίκη!»* [ˈpro̞s̠.ˌti.ˈni.ci] --> _Onwards to Victory!_ = «Πρὸς τὴν Νίκη, πάντα» [ˈpro̞s̠.ˌti.ˈni.ci.ˈpaŋ.da]


----------



## raamez

In Arabic: دوماً حتى النصر dawman hatta annaSr


----------



## elroy

raamez said:


> In Arabic: دوماً حتى النصر dawman hatta annaSr


I would say:
دومًا/دائمًا *نحو* النصر


----------

